# IMAC G3 vert au comportement bizzare !



## ibanezmac (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir ! 
Que penser d'un IMAC G3 qui passe en OPEN FIRMWARE directement au boot     et qui bien sur, refuse de démarrer...?
Comme j'ai fait des photos trop grosses   voila ce qu'il me met :

Apple Powermac2,1 1.2f2 BootROM built on 9/9/99 at 18:58/29
Copyright machin bidule, comme d'hab   
Welcome to OPEN FIRMWARE
To continue booting type MAC-BOOT and type RETURN
To shut down type "shut-down" and presse return
Et selon le cas j'ai le > normal et j'ai acces au clavier. Ou bien ca met ceci :
Default catch!, code=700 at &SRR0:.

Quand je tape MAC-BOOT, ya l'icone de MAC OS qui s'affiche vidéo inversée et en dessous ceci :

/pci@f2000000/mac-io@17/ata-4@1f000/disk@0:a,(deux fois antislash):tbxi

Voila..si quelqu'un comprend ce qui se passe, qu'il me contacte vite.
Je signale aussi que j'ai reinstallé un OS9 sur son HD à partir de mon powermac G4.
J'ai essayé aussi pomme-alt P+R avec 5 dong, ce qui a donné pire résultat : ecran blanc et ca bouge plus.
Que faire avec ce pauvre petit imac ? 
Merci de votre aide pour le ranimer.


----------



## ibanezmac (13 Septembre 2005)

ibanezmac a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> Que penser d'un IMAC G3 qui passe en OPEN FIRMWARE directement au boot     et qui bien sur, refuse de démarrer...?
> Comme j'ai fait des photos trop grosses   voila ce qu'il me met :
> 
> ...




Un peu de neuf : 

Bon..j'ai du neuf.
Ca marche toujours pas.
Mais j'ai eu un autre message d'erreur, si ca peut eclairer la lanterne de ceux qui savent ce que cela veut dire :
MacOs : Boot Failure! (0xF3C481F6)
MacOs : parcel initialization failure - bad checksum

J'ai essayé un reset-nvram/set-defaults/reset-all.
Le premier repond OK. Le second me balance encore une erreur que voici :
DEFAULT CATCH!, code=300 at &SRR0 : 0020d298  &SRR1 : 00003030
et le reset-all redémarre...et retourne dans l'open firmware.
Voila. 
Si quelqu'un comprend...
Merci du coup de main.


----------



## ibanezmac (13 Septembre 2005)

Autres essais : 
Changement de RAM dont je suis sûr du fonctionnement : 
Touche ALT enfoncée : erreur : default catch code=700 mais le changement c'est que ca scrolle ! 
Assez souvent, au boot la touche capslock reste allumée sans s'eteindre à la reconnaissance du clavier.. 
C'est le merdier et ca continue.


----------

